# Which waterproof camera?



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a cheapish camera to use on my kayak, and possibly for other things (but i have a nice cannon, so not hugely important). basically, its for documenting outings and taking photos of nice sunsets/marine life, fish ect.

Two I have been looking at, are:

Vivitar 6200w - Cheapish, ebay buy
Olyumpus 790 - Better, more expensive, 3x zoom.
Or for 10 more, the olympus mju 820 - but only splashproof

Basically, I'm looking for something that wont give up, and also give reasonable photos. I dont want wrecked memory cards, returns, and i want something that is absolutley shock proof.

For 240 bucks, the olympus looks alright, but ive heard bad things about reliability and image quality.
Yet for cheaper, the vivitar looks horrible, and less no zoom. I'm also not 100% confident of buying something over ebay.

Are there any other suggestions??

I know there was a $40 dick smith 600*480 cheapo, but thats probably a bit low standard.

Any suggestions or help would be muchly appreciated, including pictures that each camera has tacken.

thanks,

Andy


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a play with the Olympus 1030SW at JB last Sunday and had to say its a very nice camera comes with all the below features

10.1 Megapixels 
3.6x Optical Zoom 
28mm Wide Angle Lens 
Waterproof to 10m 
Snowproof to -10°c 
Shockproof to 2.0m 
Crushproof to 100kg 
Nightproof Technology 
Shakeproof Anti Blur Mode 
In-Built Panorama 
Movie mode with sound 
Pre-capture movie mode 
Underwater movie mode 
Face Detection and Shadow Adjust 
Editproof with Perfect Fix 
2.7" HyperCrystal II LCD Screen 
TruePic III Image Processor

Its a very nice water proof camera. Its around $500, but I know there is a place for around $400 imported model. The dealer also said they will cover the warranty here.

I will order one in a few weeks time, first just sort out the kayak first. 

FHM


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZDYakEAAEXfgAAQQef38qhgkAq//9/gMAE1taBlNTU00YnpHqDJiPUaAaNBhBqank0p6j1PUaABkAyAHpAEoQmo9AU8Kep+qGjEaAB6jE9PpZjRgIuEV/HKITyQRtdhoXVSkarJbTebw7I5yu039F6lZYnposYD9G70A9hKBJBCUFZ+ZgtwFVTeVnveG9U9PuLperOc3XBtS3XcQxzRjhWvnSNoioolOOshT4zTqkB4vOFXIhPOlc0BVoJitSYRSj5bvoTyOB4lEMDbMIpOynSrCnjfYXBIdZwCgL6MmRb0sEyTk8qwZFSIsSw0QiReFsyVjO7iIz2LAii+xxaRsFKlsplvFvDaYCiSYT+bQtfCTNA5OdaDXZT7tu5KjbQG8cu/MGJl/NLSNV7DE78SyDyx8EWPSrL0NmqP1IUGUVgD8BzEOe5+IYhqGJxrS0XvomGdZFwOB+MjXMb/F3JFOFCQkNhqQQ==


----------



## mulder (Apr 13, 2008)

Dont know what cannon you have but if your happy with it look for a waterproof housing.
I have a cannon powershot 710 and housing.
Had it for two years and no probs.
good to 40 metres, has full control functions.
take it everywhere.
You can pick them up for around $300. maybe a better option than another camera.
I had a vivitar, took it on holidays and floooded first use. dont waste your time.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

whatever you do, dont try to use a bulky camera in a Aquapac case, it is driving me crazy to the point that I am just going to buy a new camera that is waterproof in the first place.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

My other camera is a s5 IS, bit too chunky for a kayak, and dont really wanna mess around with it too much anyway. I'm gunna try and olympus, if it turns out crap, ill just drown it and get my money back lol


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i would go the 790, don't have one myself but know someone who does and have seen his pics which look very profeshional, I wouldnt go the slash proof one! especially out in a yak... look forward to seeing some of your pics


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm also looking for a new waterproof camera, and the Olympus seems to do most things well. Would love one of the newer models but the older ones seem to be OK.

someone mentioned they were on sale somewhere for around $240 ish.. details??


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Dave, I just picked one up from dick smiths for 236, an olympus mju 790. I think it is discontinued stock, and they are trying to get rid of them, so they arent in all stores. Have a ring around your local stores too see if they stock them mate. That was $50 cheaper than JB's "sale" price.

Cheers for the help guys and gals. Those pictures were very helpful, and suggestions were good too


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I was in Dick Smith at Gore Hill today Davey - they had them for $236. Bargain.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> I was in Dick Smith at Gore Hill today Davey - they had them for $236. Bargain.


good old dicky boy. know where I'll be going tomorrow...


----------



## jimbo (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Dave

I use the Olympus 790 SW which is shock and waterproof, 7.1 megapixels and takes really nice shots. I havent used it for underwater pics yet, but in the surf i have used it for both still and video whilst swimming and the quality is really good. It takes nice sharp pics, and retails around $550 from memory. Washes out in fresh water so maintenance is easy.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Jim


----------

